# Hirschmann Hardware



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can order a Hirschmann antenna in the states. I don't remember the model number but I saw a glass mounted, "hidden style" antenna before.

Thanks!


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

Crap. I think this was the wrong forum. Mods, feel free to delete.


----------

